# I have a bobcat S250 a 10' Arctic w/Operator in Chicago



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been a sub for years on a larger property in Chicago. The contractor lost the contract last minute. Again, I have a S250 with a 10' box. I'm located by ohare but can travel to surrounding suburbs.  Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks John


----------

